
Trees are migrating west to escape climate change - sramam
https://www.popsci.com/trees-are-migrating-west-to-escape-climate-change
======
sramam
from the underlying study[0]:

 _Spatial patterns of shift

We observed a prominent westward and poleward shift in abundance for most tree
species in the eastern United States during the last 30 years (Fig. 2). Of the
86 species studied, 73% shifted their abundance centers westward, of which 65%
were statistically significant (P < 0.05), whereas 62% shifted poleward, of
which 55% were significant (table S1A). The median longitudinal rate for
species that shifted westward (15.4 km per decade) was 40% larger than the
median latitudinal rate for species that shifted poleward (11.0 km per
decade). The primary direction of species abundance shift was northwest (37%
of the species), and the least common direction was southeast (2%)._

[0]
[http://advances.sciencemag.org/content/3/5/e1603055](http://advances.sciencemag.org/content/3/5/e1603055)

[edit]: formatting

